# [gelöst] pcsx2 x86_64

## flammenflitzer

```
emerge games-emulation/pcsx2-0.8.1
```

start pcsx2

Es können nicht alle vorhandenen Plugins geladen werden.

```
Could Not Load PAD1 plugin '/home/olaf/.pcsx2/Plugins cannot read file date: Is a directory
```

```
olaf@localhost ~ $ ls -la /home/olaf/.pcsx2/Plugins

insgesamt 8

drwxr-xr-x  2 olaf olaf 4096 23. Aug 10:24 .

drwxr-xr-x 12 olaf olaf 4096 24. Aug 13:51 ..

lrwxrwxrwx  1 olaf olaf   49 23. Aug 10:24 libCDVDiso-0.5.so -> /usr/games/lib64/ps2emu/plugins/libCDVDiso-0.5.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 olaf olaf   50 23. Aug 10:24 libDEV9null-0.3.so -> /usr/games/lib64/ps2emu/plugins/libDEV9null-0.3.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 olaf olaf   48 23. Aug 10:24 libGSsoft-0.9.so -> /usr/games/lib64/ps2emu/plugins/libGSsoft-0.9.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 olaf olaf   49 23. Aug 10:24 libPADxwin-0.9.so -> /usr/games/lib64/ps2emu/plugins/libPADxwin-0.9.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 olaf olaf   49 23. Aug 10:24 libSPU2null-04.so -> /usr/games/lib64/ps2emu/plugins/libSPU2null-04.so

lrwxrwxrwx  1 olaf olaf   48 23. Aug 10:24 libUSBnull-04.so -> /usr/games/lib64/ps2emu/plugins/libUSBnull-04.so
```

Darum habe ich mir pcsx2.x86_64.tgz heruntergeladen und entpackt. Ist schon binär. Allerdings fehlt ein Plugin. 

cd pcsx2 und starte .pcsx2

```
Could Not Load GS Plugin
```

Daraufhin habe ich das über portage installierte plugin kopiert.

```
cp /usr/games/lib64/ps2emu/plugins/libGSsoft-0.9.so /home/olaf/pcsx2
```

```
plugins/libGSsoft-9.0.so:Error loading GSsetBaseMem: /plugins/libGSsoft-9.0.so: undefined symbol:GSsetBaseMem
```

Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sun Aug 26, 2007 6:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich glaube, das ich das hier brauche 

```
libZeroGSoglr.so.0.96.2
```

 Kann ich aber bei mir nicht erstellen.

----------

## Dragonix

Lad dir die neue Version von der HP. Die ist um einiges reifer! aber ich muss gestehen, dass ich sie noch nicht unter Linux ausprobiert hab. Und afair wird erst die nächste Version richtig von 64Bit profitieren...

----------

## flammenflitzer

Darauf habe ich oben verwiesen

```
Darum habe ich mir pcsx2.x86_64.tgz heruntergeladen und entpackt. Ist schon binär. Allerdings fehlt ein Plugin.
```

 Habe ich jetzt so hingebogen das das Programm startet. Crasht aber mit "Speicherzugriffsfehler"

----------

## xraver

Die gleiche Story hab ich auch mit pcsx2 auf einer amd64 Installation durch.

Bin an  den gleichen Stellen wie du gescheitert.

Wenigstens liefen die Binarys von der Projekt Homepage.

Aber dafür hatte ich keine Eingabe-Plugins.

Wenn es doch noch bei dir klappt - immer weiter davon Berichten  :Wink: .

----------

## Dragonix

Oh   :Embarassed: 

sry, dachte du hättest dir die alte runtergeladen... also schlicht und ergreifend ohne portage... sry...

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Die gleiche Story hab ich auch mit pcsx2 auf einer amd64 Installation durch.
> 
> Bin an  den gleichen Stellen wie du gescheitert.
> 
> Wenigstens liefen die Binarys von der Projekt Homepage.
> ...

 Bei mir kommt bei den binaries der Fehler mit dem GSsoft Plugin 0.9.0. Wenn der bei Dir nicht kommt, hast Du vielleicht ein anderes Grafik-Plugin. Wenn ja, schicke es mir bitte mal zum Ausprobieren. Ich glaube, wie gesagt, das ich das 

libZeroGSoglr.so.0.96.2 brauche.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich mußte 

```
emerge media-gfx/nvidia-cg-toolkit
```

 installieren. Dann habe ich mit die cvs Version gezogen und alle Plugin einzel kompilliert. Dies dann in den Ordner der binaries verschoben. Jetzt muß ich nur noch herausbekommen, welches der Eingabe-PlugIn ich benutzen muß und wie es konfiguruert werden muß. (Der Konfiguretionsdialog hängt sich auf.)

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich mußte 

```
emerge media-gfx/nvidia-cg-toolkit
```

 installieren. Dann habe ich mit die cvs Version gezogen und alle Plugin einzel kompilliert. Dies dann in den Ordner der binaries verschoben. Jetzt muß ich nur noch herausbekommen, welches der Eingabe-PlugIn ich benutzen muß und wie es konfiguriert werden muß. (Der Konfigurationsdialog hängt sich auf.)Habe jetzt des ebuild für 0.9.3 installiert.

----------

